# AKC Intermediate Tricks Title



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

If you already have the CGC you only need 5 tricks (for novice anyway)  kikopup has some really cute and creative instruction videos on youtube. See if any of them look interesting to you. Sips used some of her obedience training as tricks. she circled left then right (considered (2 different tricks)... using hand signals. Positions sit-down-stand from a distance / using hand signals / backing up & a bow. / come - returning to heel position. It's so much fun.









good luck and enjoy!!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

puddles everywhere said:


> If you already have the CGC you only need 5 tricks (for novice anyway)  kikopup has some really cute and creative instruction videos on youtube. See if any of them look interesting to you. Sips used some of her obedience training as tricks. she circled left then right (considered (2 different tricks)... using hand signals. Positions sit-down-stand from a distance / using hand signals / backing up & a bow. / come - returning to heel position. It's so much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have novice and he doesn't have the CGC. He gets very excited around children and other dogs, although he is starting to do better with other dogs. He wants to meet children badly and gets way too excited. We are working on it. He's had zero opportunity to walk through a crowd with this virus situation. I don't see that happening anytime soon. 

He knows nine tricks for intermediate tricks. I just didn't know if there was something in particular he's supposed to be doing on this wobble board. He will put his two front paws on it and has even gotten all four on it twice -- I think it's 20" across. If he's just supposed to do that, we're good to go.

I will check out the video. I enjoy watching her training videos. Thanks!

What is supervised separation on this list?

Canine Good Citizen


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

being around other dogs without going nuts  Sort of proving you and the dog are working as a team... you are in control. AKC has a demo tape if that helps. the CGC is not necessary to get the intermediate trick dog title. Only reason Sips has one is because Prism is an evaluator and did it at the CCA event on a whim. My pup got it last year when we went to a health clinic last spring. They needed a volunteer to show the helper kids to know what they were supposed to do ... it wasn't like either dog was really prepared. LOL same scenario for Sips trick dog novice, guinea pig? Both my girls cryptonite are kids too. 

My last house was across from an elementary school yard and would train in the front yard during recess. Back then you had long sits/down while you left the ring & out of sight. 
There was also a tennis court so would practice outside the courts, tennis balls occasionally getting hit out of the court was always a good distraction. Shoot just watching the ball being hit back and forth was a challenge. Our 1st open leg had a kid outside the ring bouncing a ball... lots of dogs failed that day.
LOL but neither one of these are an option right now. So far we practice at the hardware store or on the sidewalk in front while people go in and out.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

He gets excited around other dogs, but not as bad as he was. I got him when this virus stuff started up and he wasn't around very many and then the entire world was out in the neighborhood because people weren't at work, yet we weren't supposed to get near any of them. It was a situation and we are working through it. I hate he couldn't go to classes, but the way the local obedience club is talking there will be none of those any time soon.

My grands keep hanging out, so I think that's helping him with children. There's one little boy in the neighborhood who gets very excited wanting to pet Logan every time he sees him. I think he's about three (maybe four) and cute as he can be. That gets Logan worked up for sure, but I got Logan to sit for the kid today and he gave Logan a treat. He comes barreling up either on foot, on a tricycle type thing, or on a scooter. The kid is fast and talented. 😅 

We have an every Saturday event called Soda City Market and my big plan was to take him there to get him used to people, but that's not going on right now. Hopefully, this summer in the mountains as some people head up to vacation he'll get to see more people and get more used to it. The hardware store is a good idea. 

Anyway, I make him sound like he's not doing so well. He's pretty good with his loose lead walking.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

For the wobble board, if I remember correctly, he has to put all four feet on it and balance (i believe he can either sit or stand) for 10 seconds two separate times. You are not allowed to use a food lure for the Intermediate tricks (except when specified), so you can't hold a piece of food up by his nose to keep him on the wobble board.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

And supervised separation for the CGC you asked about- you'd hand the leash over to the evaluator and go out of sight for 3 minutes. Dog can move but should not panic, bark or whine for you or get agitated. I usually pet the dog and chat with it while owner is gone.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Prism Goldens said:


> And supervised separation for the CGC you asked about- you'd hand the leash over to the evaluator and go out of sight for 3 minutes. Dog can move but should not panic, bark or whine for you or get agitated. I usually pet the dog and chat with it while owner is gone.


My bad... I thought that was us mingling with the other people & dogs, thanks!!
When Moira did this they had a group of 10/12 yr olds to mess with her while I left the room. She was so sweet, just set there politely and gave away kisses  Sips on the other hand was quite upset she wasn't allowed to join us! But did wait quietly (attentive) out in the hall on a down stay. It was a fun experience and happy to help.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

aesthetic said:


> For the wobble board, if I remember correctly, he has to put all four feet on it and balance (i believe he can either sit or stand) for 10 seconds two separate times. You are not allowed to use a food lure for the Intermediate tricks (except when specified), so you can't hold a piece of food up by his nose to keep him on the wobble board.


Oh, okay! Thank you. I don't think he would stand that long on it because of its size, but he'd probably sit on it. I'll work on it and figure out which he's better at doing.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> And supervised separation for the CGC you asked about- you'd hand the leash over to the evaluator and go out of sight for 3 minutes. Dog can move but should not panic, bark or whine for you or get agitated. I usually pet the dog and chat with it while owner is gone.


Thanks. I don't think he has separation anxiety, so he's probably do fine at that. He waits for me when I leave a room -- like at a gate or whatever, but he doesn't panic or go after doors or anything. He just lies down and waits.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

diane0905 said:


> Oh, okay! Thank you. I don't think he would stand that long on it because of its size, but he'd probably sit on it. I'll work on it and figure out which he's better at doing.


Definitely ask an evaluator if he can sit or stand if you can. It's been awhile since I helped with trick title evals and I could be wrong. Maybe Prism will know?


----------

